# Fischbestimmung



## Thundergirl (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Hier mal wieder eine kleine Raterunde.
Seit vielen Jahren lebt in meinem Teich eine Fischart, die unbekannt ist. Ich denke es handelt sich hier um eine Kreuzung aus meinem Fischbestand.

Zur Info: Ich habe Koi, Goldfische, __ Graskarpfen und Shubunkis zum damaligen Zeitpunkt gehabt. Ich vermute eine Kreuzung aus Koi und __ Goldfisch, aber ist das überhaupt möglich?

So und wo wir schon mal dabei sind, gleich das nächste Rätsel. Sind das meine Nasen? Habe letztes oder vorletztes Jahr, weiß gar nicht mehr genau,  3 Nasen eingesetzt und seitdem nicht mehr gesehen. Sind es vielleicht die beiden, die da so einträchtig nebeneinander schwimmen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir weiterhelfen. Danke schon mal in Vorraus.

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Kann mir denn keiner helfen???


----------



## Marlowe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Moin, mein liebes Thundergirl!

Ich habe heute erstmalig Deine Nachricht entdeckt.

Kann es sein, dass auf dem linken Bild zwei "normale" Karpfen zu sehen sind?
Ich staune sehr!


Marlowe


----------



## robsig12 (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Auf dem rechten Bild könnten 2 __ Graskarpfen sein.


----------



## chromis (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hi,

auf dem linken Bild sind zwei ganz normale Karpfen zu sehen, man könnte auch von wildfarbenen Koi sprechen(Koi sind auch Karpfen)

Beim rechten Bild würde ich auch auf Nasen tippen, allerdings bei der Perspektive ohne Gewähr. Wie groß sind die Tiere auf dem Bild?


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hi Thundergirl

Auf dem linken Bild sind zwei Chost, und auf dem rechten ( da bin ich mir fast sicher ) zwei __ Graskarpfen.
Lies auch mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/7139/page-2/?q=chost

Gruß
Werner


----------



## chromis (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

__ Graskarpfen  Hab ich eben erst gelesen, dass da auch welche eingesetzt sind 

Dann liegts schon nahe, dass es zwei von den Brummern sind. Allerdings ist das Kopfprofil ein wenig spitz, kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen. 
Dann mal viel Spaß mit den Vegetariern


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal viel Spaß mit den Vegetariern


..... die aber am liebsten Fischfutter futtern


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo!

Vielen Danke für eure Antworten.

@Werner: Das mit dem Geisterkoi habe ich anfangs auch vermutet, nachdem sie ich mal in der Zoohandlung gesehen habe. Problem ist nur, dass sie keine Barteln haben und desshalb schließe ich Koi bzw Karpfen eigentlich aus. 

@Rainer: Wenn man auf dem rechten Bild genau hinsieht, dann ist da einer der __ Graskarpfen zu sehen. Leider spiegelt sich das __ Schilf dort. Meine 2 Graskarpfen sind jetzt ca. 60 cm groß. Die anderen beiden dort müssten ungefähr 40 cm sein.

Ich werde einfach noch mal versuchen ein besseres Foto zu machen. Vielleicht kann man es dann besser sehen.

Trotzdem danke schon einmal. Freue mich natürlich über weitere Meinungen.

Gruß Nicole


----------



## WERNER 02 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*



> Problem ist nur, dass sie keine Barteln haben und desshalb schließe ich Koi bzw Karpfen eigentlich aus.



Hi Thundergirl

Die haben sicherlich Barteln, ( da könnt ich glatt drauf schwören ) sieh mal genauer hin, bzw. keschere mal einen ab und schaue ihn dir genauer an.
Möglich das allerdings auch nur noch der Ansatz vorhanden ist.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Werner!

100% keine Barteln. Auch kein Ansatz. Das ist ja das kuriose daran. Die Meute ist glatt rasiert! *grins*

Gruß Nicole


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe dass WE genutzt und versucht bessere Fotos zu machen. Ob ihr sie jetzt vielleicht noch mal anschauen könnt?
Ich hatte Glück und habe einen der (ich vermute immer noch) Nasen zusammen mit einem __ Graskarpfen erwischt. Das war wirklich ein Zufall. Ich hoffe, das s man hier mehr erkennt!

Und dann nochmal ein Foto des "Geisterkoi", der allerdings immer noch keine Barteln hat. Hoffe man kann es hier auch besser erkennen. :beeten 

Viele Grüße
Nicole


----------



## gluefix (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

huhu Thundergirl,
Ich bin mir sicher das es sich bei deinen beiden Unbekannten um __ Graskarpfen handelt ! Graskarpfen haben KEINE Barteln, sie sind eine ganz andere Art als unsere bekannten Schuppen/Spiegel/Koikarpfen. Sie zählen nur zu den karpfenartigen Fischen und stammen Ursprünglich aus den Flüssen Chinas. Sie werden heute in der Teichwirtschaft eingesetzt um die Rohrzone in Schach zu halten. Sie verputzen alles was grün ist und das nicht gerade wenig ! Also wenn ich du wäre würd ich mir Sorgen um meine Teichpflanzen und Seerosen machen.
Gruß von Benni, ebenfalls aus dem hohen Norden, Nordwest Mecklenburg


----------



## robsig12 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Ich bin mir  auch immer noch sicher, dass es sich um __ Graskarpfen handelt.

Ich habe selbst immer wieder welche gegen Fadenalgen im Einsatz. Zum Herbst nehme ich sie dann aus den Teich, und überlasse sie in einen grossen Fischteich.

Im Mai hole ich mir dann wieder einen neuen Karpfen mit nicht mehr als 5 cm.
(Dieser ist dann bis in den Herbst so ca. 20 cm lang!)


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Benni!

Wenn meine unbekannten __ Graskarpfen wären, dann müssen sie sich bei mir vermehrt haben. Und das ist in unseren Breiten ja eigentlich unmöglich. Und um meine seerosen und andere Wasserpflanzen brauche ich mir keine sorgen zu machen. Die sind schon entsorgt. Dafür hat die Meute schon gesorgt. Deshalb habe ich im letzten Jahr einen Pflanzenfilter gebaut. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr. 

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal versuchen die 2 unbekannten zu fangen. Würde das Rätsel vielleicht lösen. Wenn die nur nicht so flink wären. Naja ich muss mal sehen. Vielleicht klappt es ja.

Viele Grüße Nicole


----------



## gluefix (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Warum vermehrt ?? Wenn du kleine Fische hast die diese Farbe haben, dann sind es wahrscheinlich junge Goldfische, denn diese werden erst später rot. Ausserdem hast du es ja selber richtig gesagt, __ Graskarpfen vermehren sich in unseren Breiten nicht so einfach, wobei ich allerdings eine Fischzucht kenne denen das anscheinend gelingt.  .. Wie groß sind die beiden Fischis überhaupt ?? Ich glaub ich muss mal als alter Angler vorbei kommen und mir das mal ansehen, was du da züchtest bzw. im Teich hast, wohnst ja schließlich nicht all zu weit weg  . Oder du hast die Barteln einfach doch übersehen und es sind Koi der Variante Chagoi, diese sehen auch so aus. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Guten Morgen Benni!

Also die beiden müssten so ca. 30-40 cm haben. Die beiden alten __ Graskarpfen sind ca 60 cm groß (den Unterschied kann man ja auf dem Foto sehen) und schon viele Jahre bei mir im Bestand. Möchte sie auch nicht missen.

Zu den anderen Unbekannten, die aussehen wie Koi, aber keine sind, kann ich nur nochmal betonen, die haben keine Barteln. Musste in diesem und im letzten Jahr leider Verluste einstecken. Wie man auf den Fotos vielleicht erkennen kann, sind die ziemlich dick. Und das liegt nicht am Futter...  
Die werden irgendwann so dick, dass die Haut einfach aufreist. Anfangs dachte ich, dass es die Bauchwassersucht ist, doch es ist nur diese Art befallen. Einer ist im letzten Jahr verendet und 2 andere musste mein Bruder (ebenfalls Angler) fachgerecht töten.  
Sie haben sich nur noch gequält. Und bevor mich hier jemand zu einen Tierarzt schicken will, ich lebe in einer Kleinstadt und unser TA hat von Fischen  . Der ist froh, wenn er Hunde und Katzen behandeln kann.
Es ist mir eigentlich auch egal, was es für eine Art ist, aber ich wollte mal sehen, ob es jemanden gibt, der vielleicht auch diese "Koi" hat. 
Und ich finde die Diskussion echt interessant. Also noch mal  @ all und über weitere Meinungen bin ich immer wieder erfreut.

Viel Grüße aus der bunten Stadt Grabow
Nicole


----------



## gluefix (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

 Nicole
Mmmh wenn dein Bruder Angler ist schließe ich es mal aus das es sich um eine einheimische Fischart wie __ Brassen oder __ Aland handelt (hätte er ja erkannt)?? Die Fotos sind leider zu ungenau um was zu erkennen. Wird ja jetzt richtig spannend was es denn nun ist. Du sagst ja selber, dass die beiden kleineren auf jeden Fall keine __ Graskarpfen sind ! Mach mal neue Fotos, am besten gleich mehrere ansonsten geb ich an dieser Stelle auf


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Ok, werde es nochmal versuchen. Das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden. Aber das wird vor Freitag bestimmt nichts. Muss immer so lange Arbeiten.


----------



## Reginsche (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Na das nenn ich mal spannend.

Genau zwei von den Exemplaren hab ich auch in meinem Teich.
Naja, momentan sitzen sie ja noch in einem Becken und kommen am Freitag in den neuen Teich.

Meine sehen ganz genauso aus. ( Nur nicht so dick)
Und auch sie haben keine Barteln.
Ich hab mich auch immer gewundert was das für Fische sind.

Bei mir leben Koi, Schubunkin, Goldis und zwei fette Karpfen

Wenn die Fische am Freitag umgesetzt werden, mach auch ich mal Fotos und zeig sie euch.
Werde sie dann mal in ein seperaten Behälter setzen.


----------



## Reginsche (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

So, heute haben wir Fische umgesetzt und nun hab ich diese komischen Fisch auch mal geknipst.
Er ist mittlerweile so um die 20cm groß.
Im Teich selber schimmert er ziemlich gelblich find ich.















_
EDIT by Annett: Doppelte Image-Befehle entfernt - geht trotzdem nicht, da unter den Links keine Bilder vorhanden sind.
Warum versuchst Du nicht mal Attachments hochzuladen?_


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Also irgendwie fehlt zwischen den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 immer was


----------



## Reginsche (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Ja aber warum konnte ich sie denn gestern Abend alle noch sehen????ß
Muß ich wohl doch erst verkleinern und dann einstellen.

Genau das wollte ich vermeiden.
Grrrrrr.


----------



## Reginsche (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

 

 

 

So vielleicht bleiben sie jetzt mal da.


----------



## gluefix (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Wenn der Fisch wirklich keine Barteln hat ist das 100 % ein __ Goldfisch oder __ Giebel (Wildform). Diese können auch locker bis zu 30 cm groß werden. Wenn er doch größer ist, dann hättest du eine Sensation im Teich


----------



## Reginsche (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Wildform vom Goldi.
Ich frag mich allerdings wie der in meinen Teich kommt.
Es sind ja zwei Stück.

Vor zwei Jahren hab ich davon auch einen zu meinen Eltern in den Teich gesetzt.
Der sieht ganz genauso aus.

Kann es denn sein, dass aus den normalen Goldis so eine Wildform herauskommt.
Wenn ich mir im Teich so betrachte, hat er ja eigentlich den Kopf von den Koi und er glänzt ziemlich metallisch.
An manchen Stellen glänzt er wirklich so extrem, dass man fast ein helles gelb vermutet.


----------



## Reginsche (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hab gerade mal unter google mir den __ Giebel angeschaut.

Niemals nicht ist das ein Giebel in meinem Teich.
Die Rückenflosse sieht ganz anders aus.
und auch der Körperbau passt nicht.

Ich glaub ich muß den Kerl nochmal fangen, in ein Aquarium setzen und dann noch mal Fotos machen.


----------



## Reginsche (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hab gerade nochmal ein paar Fotos im Teich gemacht.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, der eine Fisch schimmert ziemlich gelblich und der andere schimmert gelblich.
Und noch etwas hab ich festgestellt.
Sie schwimmen immer den großen Karpfen nach und lutschen an denen rum.


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Reginsche!

genauso sehen meine auch aus, nur dass meine mehr grau-grün schimmern. Und Goldfische sind das ganz bestimmt nicht. Meine Vermutung ist immernoch __ Goldfisch-Koi-Mix. Frage ist eben nur, ob das überhaupt möglich ist. Meine müssten jetzt 30-35 cm groß sein.
Übrigens sehen deine wirklich schön aus. Dieser gold-gelbe Schimmer gefällt mir sehr. Fotos gibt es leider noch keine neuen bei mir.

Gruß Nicole


----------



## Clovere (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

hab auch so ein braunes Teil von etwa 45 cm und auch wohl einen Abnehmer für ihn

 

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Reginsche (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Elmar   45cm 

Und hat dieser Barteln oder nicht.

Sagt mal, kann uns denn hier keiner irgendwie helfen????

Bei 45cm ist das doch kein Goldie mehr.


----------



## Clovere (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

er hat Barteln...und wie *gg*. Ist schon ein echter Karpfen. Auf Japanisch " Koi". Aber eben ein Rückschlag in die Naturfarbe. Ist ja auch ein mords Brocken. Ein broncefarbener Doitsu.

LG

Elmar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Such doch mal hier

http://www.nipponkoi.de/index.php?TEXT=japankoi.req oder hier http://www.nishikigoi.co.uk/index.php?page=shop.browse&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Vielleicht findest du die Art


----------



## goldfisch (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo,
die Größe ist für __ Goldfisch / __ Giebel kein Problem. 
Die nach innen gewölbte Rückenflosse ist typisch für Giebel / Goldfisch. 
Bei der __ Karausche ist Rückenflosse dagegen nach ausen gewölbt. Auserdem bunt also kein Giebel. Hybriden zwischen Karpfenrogner und Goldfischmilchner habe  kleine Barteln. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Reginsche (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Also haben wir da doch Mischungen zwischen Koi und Goldi oder wie versteh ich das Jürgen?


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Genau das habe ich auch immer vermutet, nur war mir nicht klar, ob das überhaupt geht. Dann hätten wir ein Problem ja schon mal gelöst. Jetzt fehlt nur noch meine zweite Sorte unbekannter Fische. Werde dazu noch mal versuchen bessere Fotos zu schießen. 
Aber wenigstens haben Reginsche und ich erst mal die Gewissheit, dass wir Hybriden im Teich haben. Übrigens hatte ich bisher nur einmal diesen Nachwuchs. Meine müssten jetzt 6 Jahre alt sein.

Gruß Nicole


----------



## goldfisch (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo
@ Reginsche Dein Fisch hat keine  Barteln also großer __ Goldfisch.
zur Größe : http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=271

@ Elmar Dein Fisch hat Barteln also Hybrid oder Karpfen. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Clovere (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

ist eindeutig ein Karpfen

Elmar


----------



## gluefix (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

__ Goldfisch=__ Giebel !!! Und du hast doch zwei davon in deinem Teich !! ich hab schon soooo viele Giebel gesehen (bin Angler)...die können je nach Gewässer stark in Größe und Farbe variieren ! Und das auf dem Bild ist solch ein Tier ...Das ist nicht nur meine Mienung sondern eine 100 %ige Feststellung. mfg Benni


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Benni!

Tut mir leid, aber da muss ich, und ich denke Reginsche ist ebenfalls meiner Meinung, wiedersprechen. Kein __ Giebel. Habe mir eben auch einen im Internet angeschaut und so sehen unsere definitiv nicht aus. Aber dass hatte Reginsche ja auch schon gesagt. Wir sind dann doch eher der Meinung dass es ein Mix ist.


----------



## goldfisch (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

@Thundergirl,

Den Artstatus der Spez. der Gattung Carassius speziell C.auratus un C. gibelio finde ich als Laie auch zweifelhaft. Ich betrachte C. als Formenkreis.

Warum soll das kein (im übrigen sehr schöner) __ Giebel / __ Goldfisch sein ? 
Vorausgesetzt er hat keine Barteln. In welchen Eigenschaften weicht der Fisch ( = Exemplar) von der ausführlich beschriebenen Morphologie (des Typus C.auratus   ) siehe o.g. Link ab ? Ansonsten kann man  noch die DNA vergleichen  ( das war Spass)  und experimentieren ob dein Fisch  mit anderen Spez. fertile Nachkommen erzeugt.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Jürgen!

Also der Punkt, der mich extrem stört ist. dass der __ Giebel stark hochrückig ist. Meine sind (abgesehen vom extrem dicken Bauch) eher gerade vom Kopf bis zur Schwarzflosse. Eine leichte Wölbung ist schon da, aber nicht so extrem. Und die Kopfform macht mich ebenfalls stutzig. Finde leider kein Bild auf dem ein Giebel von oben zu sehen ist. Immer nur von der Seite. 
Der Tip mit der DNA ist nicht schlecht. Nur etwas zu aufwendig. 

Gruß Nicole


----------



## Reginsche (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Ach so aufwendig ist ne DNA auch nicht.
Mach ich bei meinen Papageien immer wenn Neue kommen.
Einfach ne Feder einschicken und gut.

Aber Schuppen zieh ich bestimmt nicht.

Ja diese Form macht mich auch stutzig.
meine sind auch eher lang und schmal und auch ich hab noch keinen __ Giebel von oben gesehen auch immer nur von der Seite.

Was mir bei meinen auch noch aufgefallen ist, die Rückenflosse geht ziemlich steil nach oben und zieht sich dann den ganzen Rücken lang.
Sie ist sehr lang.

Hat denn nicht mal einer ein Bild von einem Giebel den man von oben sieht.


----------



## toschbaer (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Halli u Hallo,

es sind Geister 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## gluefix (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Mmmm...es gibt in der Tat Kreuzungen zwischen Karpfen und __ Karausche, aber diese Hybriden haben 2 Barteln (der Karpfen/Koi hat 4), ein reiner __ Giebel/__ Goldfisch/Karausche oder wie auch immer hat keine Barteln. Und aufgrund der Rückenflosse handelt es sich um keine Karausche (ist bei ihr nach außen gewölbt). Es ist ein hässlicher Goldfisch oder eben ein Giebel. Glaub es oder nicht, aber dieser Fisch ist echt nix besonderes, ich habe schon größere geangelt und die sahen genauso aus.
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Kleiner Nachtrag, vielleicht hast du wirklich eine Kreuzung zwischen Goldi und Koi (hab mir nochmal die draufsicht angesehen, glänzt echt ein bisschen zu doll). Aber dann müssten sie zwei Barteln haben, und wenn diese noch so verkümmert sind.


----------



## goldfisch (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Nicole,
die Körperform ist recht variabel, wenn Du Ihn wieder fängst. Zähle bitte Schuppen der Seitenlinie, Flossenstrahlen und skiziere die linien einer Schuppe.
Diese Merkmale kannst Du mit der hinterlegte Morphologie vergleichen. Eine Referenz beschreibt auch die Hybriden.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Jürgen!

Danke für den Tip. Das werde ich mal machen. Mal sehen, was da raus kommt. Sobald ich ein Ergebnis habe, werde ich es präsentieren.

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Norden
mal sehen wann der nächste Regen kommt


----------



## Reginsche (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Es kann auch von mir aus ein __ Giebel sein.
Will ich ja gar nicht abstreiten.

Aber häßlich sind die Beiden bestimmt nicht.
Ich hatte ihn ja rausgefangen und noch mal ganz genau nach den Barteln geschaut.
Da sind wirklich keine dran.
Auch keine verkümmerten.

Wie dem auch sei, Dann ist es halt ein Giebel.
Macht ja nichts, sie sind trotzdem schön.
Sie glänzen in der Sonne total schön metallisch.
Wenn sie dann noch nebeneinander schwimmen sieht das echt klasse aus.
Einer ganz silberig und der andere hellgelb.


----------

